# sergio the amazing racist



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

sergio garcia got asked if he would invite tiger to dinner.

he said: "we will have him round every night. we will serve fried chicken"

he's currently being grilled left right and center. too funny.


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 22, 2013)

When I heard this, I am thinking, wow, Sergio is an idiot... 
It wasn't funny when first said by: Fuzzy back in the 90's...

it's not funny now... 
I think the curtain just came down upon him, game over for Sergio......
bye-bye...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

tiger got all up in his head last week, it was too funny.

they had that little tiff on the second hole, and sergio piped up about it. then they asked tiger about it. his response:

"well, i'm not surprised that he's complaining about something"

i nearly pooped my pants when he said that. not really the thing to do in a gentleman's game, but funny as hell.

then sergio dunks it on the island 17th the next day and blows his chance at winning.

now this.

tiger OWNS sergio.


----------



## chuck estevez (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> tiger got all up in his head last week, it was too funny.
> 
> they had that little tiff on the second hole, and sergio piped up about it. then they asked tiger about it. his response:
> 
> ...


 same way you owned time,lol


----------



## Antonio223 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am. Here's expecting Tuukka doesn't strike it again the experience. Bad enough it probably stored that douchebag Tortorella's job.


----------

